# comment savoir quel ram acheter pour mon imac?



## masshy (15 Mars 2003)

salut j'ai un imac 350 et j'y connais pas grand chose et je voudrais acheter de la ram pour installer mac osx (puisque j'ai que 64 mo), si possible d'occasion car c'est moins cher, et donc je voulais savoir comment je pouvais être sur que la ram que j'achète ira bien avec mon imac?
merci de me répondre si vous savez!
;-)


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

Vas voir là


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Tu as deux connecteurs de mémoire. Tu peux y mettre des barettes PC100 SDRAM (3.3 V, 64-bit, 168-pin, 100 MHz).

Si tu ne veux pas de problème commande chez un vépécéiste Mac (en général j'achête chez MacWay/MisterMac)


----------

